# Brick Count



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That poster was hilarious :biggrin: 

2-16 for Shaq so far. Normally you expect a guy to make at least one out of two, but right now it seems that every attempt is so way off that there's no chance he can make any shot. I think that free throw shooting will be the key to win a game in Miami, if Shaq continues to struggle like that, the series will be over.


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

Boris Diaw went in last year's European championship against Slovenia 0-11.


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

croco said:


> That poster was hilarious :biggrin:


Yes it was. In this series its all about Hack-a-shaq


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't know why he's shooting so bad. He's never been less than 40% at his worst. Even Wade's at 69% but that may be because he still doesn't have his legs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I always thought that if Shaq really needed to make freethrows, he would make them. But so far, that theory is starting to go down the drain.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

shaquille "i make them when i need to" o'neil.

potential nicknames:

"the big lazy"
"the big, at least it's better than ben wallace's shot"
"the big, i'll practice when i think i needs it"
"the big choke"
"the big insert sarcastic remark here"


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Andrejos said:


> Boris Diaw went in last year's European championship against Slovenia 0-11.


He seem to not want to repeat that against the Mavs:curse:

I seen that sign. That was pretty funny. There has been some great signs by the Dallas crowd. Especially last series.

"Bend over Suns, and take it up the Nash."


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

It's kinda what happend to Ben Wallace when the Pistons played the Heat.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


>


That's such a classy sign. Any chance we might see that sign tonight?

LOL....


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lol, I hope we see that sign tonight, but I doubt that fans going to Miami and Miami wouldnt insult one of their best players.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...he _does_ make them when he needs to, if last night is any indication...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> ...he _does_ make them when he needs to, if last night is any indication...


So he didn't "need to" for game 1 or game 2? LOL...

These are PROFESSIONAL players. They "NEED TO" make everything FT, the most fundamental shot in basketball...

:cheers:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> So he didn't "need to" for game 1 or game 2? LOL...
> 
> These are PROFESSIONAL players. They "NEED TO" make everything FT, the most fundamental shot in basketball...
> 
> :cheers:


Yup, it's so fundamental, Dirk is an amazing free throw shooter btw........


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

What I meant was...well, even if Shaq makes all of his free throws in Games 1 and 2, Miami still loses the game.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

myst said:


> Yup, it's so fundamental, Dirk is an amazing free throw shooter btw........



burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk missed one freethrow he isnt gonna make them all he isnt 100% from the line, besides Mavs shouldnt have even been in that spot we played like **** Miami played awsome we couldnt stop them in the final 6.


----------

